# Privacy Policy and Terms of Use for the website?



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have looked over a lot of websites that have Privacy Policy and Terms of Service that is actually a good thing. For people to be aware of that we keep their information confidential and that we respect their privacy and not distributing it when they either fill out a form for free estimate or while contacting us. 

Also the Terms of Use, that we are not allowing to distribute the material without permission. Content is Copyright Protected. What you think of it? Where would be good place to hire someone to write those things for us?

Thanks!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You could start with the the legal offices of Dewey, Cheatem & Howe


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

daArch said:


> You could start with the the legal offices of Dewey, Cheatem & Howe


I have hired someone on freelancer that has over 15 years of experience in the law field. And has been a paralegal for that. I thought I would give it a shot. Seems like a very intelligent and experienced person.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> You could start with the the legal offices of Dewey, Cheatem & Howe


They are a big outfit with offices all over the country.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i use Behr & Behr :whistling2: 

life time guarantee :thumbsup:

plus everyone is afraid of them :blink:


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> i use Behr & Behr :whistling2:
> 
> life time guarantee :thumbsup:
> 
> plus everyone is afraid of them :blink:


haha I'm just wondering what does their terms have to do with painting business?

I just had my completed
Privacy Policy
Terms and Conditions

I would like some feedback on that  Thanks!


----------

